

Twitter Third-Party Dev Exodus Inevitable - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2010/04/twitter-third-party-dev-exodus-inevitable/

======
lehmannro
_As the days go by, more and more people come onto the service, and see an ad-
free environment. Introducing that sometime in the future is going to be a
bitter pill to swallow for a lot of users._

Throughout his whole essay he keeps asserting that advertising will drive
users away but I don't think that's necessarily the case. I'm sure a lot of
casual Internet users don't care about an ad here and there. And then there's
always ways to filter the ads out (think Adblock).

------
confuzatron
Perhaps twitter plan to inject Twitter for iPhone with IADS.

